# Talk me out of it



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I was thinking it might be fun to start a thread where people post items they're on the verge of buying, but which they probably don't really need, and the rest of us can talk them out of it. Or into it, as the case may be.

Here's my impulse of the moment: I've been thinking about getting a new camera for the past couple of years to replace my Canon G9, which I bought in early 2008. I want something small, but also something that's better able to take very good-quality photos in low light. I was planning to get a Panasonic GH2 (smaller than a DSLR but virtually the same image quality), but then decided that my G9 was probably good enough to keep me going for the next few years.

Then yesterday I read a review on the Luminous Landscape about the Olympus XZ-1. It sounds perfect - smaller than the G9, so I'm more likely to take it with me everywhere, but its sensor is bigger and its lens is faster. It sounds perfect, and I can get a deal this week for nearly $100 off the list price of about $550 (so I'd pay $450).

I've pretty much talked myself out of it already, and rationally I know that the longer I wait the more good choices there will be for my next camera, but I'm still teetering on the brink a bit. So...

Talk me out of it!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

It's a wonderful camera brad, I've been considering adding it or something like it to my arsenal.

If you are looking at the Panasonic GH2, wait a little while, because Olympus, Panasonic, and Samsung are all slated to release mirror-less cameras later this year.

There's a reason, don't buy the XZ-1, wait for something newer


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Brad, if you can afford it and your picture taking pleasure will be increased significantly with a new camera - then go for it!

Or do what Sampson says and wait.


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

I need someone to talk me out of buying a smartphone! I'm debating getting a smartphone, not because I need one but just because I want one .

This might open up a can of worms among the fanboys out there but I'm currently comparing the features of the new iPhone 5 vs. the Samsung Galaxy S2 (Android). Affording the phone is not the problem, the problem is I really hate paying through the nose to sign a 3 year contract and paying some of the most expensive cell phone rates in the world .


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't bother; it will cost you wayy too much. Use your internet on the computer!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Calgary_Girl said:


> the problem is I really hate paying through the nose to sign a 3 year contract and paying some of the most expensive cell phone rates in the world .


Yeah, that's why I won't buy another smartphone. I have a not-so-smartphone (a Nokia E71), but after using it with a data plan for three or four months I cancelled (no contract, fortunately) and went back to just voice service. Data plans in Canada aren't worth it in my opinion, and if we pay for them we're just telling the cellphone providers that they can charge whatever they want. So I refuse to pay for a data plan and instead have a voice plan. If I need to check email or browse the web, I go to a WiFi hotspot and use that.

When my smartphone dies I'll replace it with a dumbphone and just bring my WiFi-only iPad with me, which itself is replacing my laptop.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Calgary_Girl said:


> I need someone to talk me out of buying a smartphone! I'm debating getting a smartphone, not because I need one but just because I want one .


Buy it! 

I absolutely love my smartphone (iPhone). I don't have an opinion on which phones are the best, but I love having internet access wherever I am.

However - I can see how it would have limited benefit for some people.

In my case, it's a business expense which helps with the cost. Also - I can't access any of my online email and some sites which I need to run my business while I'm at work - the iPhone allows me to do this.

It also helps cut down my surfing time at work - they don't seem to monitor, but in case they do - less time is better.

If I worked at home like Brad - I'm not sure how useful it would be.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Calgary_Girl said:


> I need someone to talk me out of buying a smartphone! I'm debating getting a smartphone, not because I need one but just because I want one .


This is an easy one...
Buying Smartphones are like chasing your own tail.
It's a mug's game and you'll never win.

Anything you buy will be forced into obsolescence in less than 6 months, guaranteed.
Every year millions of tons of eWaste get dumped into our landfills and pollute our water supply, agricultural land, etc.
This includes toxic batteries, lead, and other electronic components.

Within 6 months, the cell phone companies will be trying to upsell you into buying the next version, the next style, the next data plan tier, etc.

In about 5 years or so, you will end up spending thousands of dollars on this guck.

You will be like a spastic chimp thumping away at a 5" x 4" device.

If you have to have a phone for emergency or work reasons, get a basic phone and a voice only plan with couple of hundred minutes.
Pay no more than $30 a month for your phone, and even that sounds high to me.

Cell phones are the bane of frugal folks...stay far away from it.


----------



## Zara Mari (May 19, 2011)

When people started having that famous SLR camera thingy and when they started posting the good pictures on facebook and other sharing sites, I have to admit, I wanted to have one hanging on my neck as well. Although I'm not really the artistic type (not even close) - honestly I still have that urge to buy it, luckily it is something that I can't afford yet, so I guess I haven't bought something I don't need yet. lol. 

it goes the same way when iphone became popular. I'm not really the text guy or the gadget guy, give me an old model CP and I'll live. but since everybody started having them, I wanted to have one as well.

It is not easy to stop yourself from buying what you don't need specially if and when everyone else have them. if you know you don't need them then don't buy, just save up.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike, you seem to be this posts' official 'buy-it' hound. 

What is it that you are thinking of buying...


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Most things we own we don't need, we just want it, it let's us enjoy material things, makes us more comfortable, heck just enjoy fruits of your labour.

If owning money makes your happy then go for it, if you have enough and want to trade paper for good then go for it .....

BTW I am an avid photographer and can tell you (zara mari) that owning an slr is not going to make your pictures better even if we are talking about stricly technical aspect of your photography, if you want to improve that you will still need to attach thousands of dollars worth of lenses if you really want it top notch.

And my phone is not very smart, pretty stupid actually, but all I really want it for is making and receiving phone calls.

BTW, I just bought canon T3i and a little panasonic that I can use under water ;-) happy nobody talked me out of it, wouldn't listen anyway ;-)


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

There's a Sigma zoom lens (70-200mm f2.8 OS HSM) that I've been eyeing for my Canon T2i... but it costs $1,400 + tax.  Equivalent Canon brand with similar specs is $2700 + tax.

Can I afford it Suzy?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Sampson said:


> Mike, you seem to be this posts' official 'buy-it' hound.
> 
> What is it that you are thinking of buying...


Haha - well I like having a decent camera and the phone has been fantastic for me. I won't always be that enthusiastic.. 

As for what I'm thinking of buying.....oddly enough I can't think of anything.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

FrugalTrader said:


> There's a Sigma zoom lens (70-200mm f2.8 OS HSM) that I've been eyeing for my Canon T2i... but it costs $1,400 + tax.  Equivalent Canon brand with similar specs is $2700 + tax.
> 
> Can I afford it Suzy?


I have opted for canon 70-200L f4 for $500 used, not 2.8 and not IS but much smaller and lighter to carry around, good glass and $2000 in my pocket.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> Can I afford it Suzy?


You're kidding right?  It's not a question of whether you can afford it, but whether you can mentally justify spending $X on something like that. Now that you are mortgage-free you can buy a new lens every month  Isn't that the reason to get out of debt?

Did you end up buying a faster walk around lens?

I'm going to have to post a 'justify this' soon, its tough keeping up with the kid with MF lenses, so @ homerhomer - while an SLR will not result in better pictures, there are plenty of situations where better technology will allow you to get the shot, low-light, fast and ACCURATE AF, no shutter lag, being the major concerns.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

DW wants to acquire something to get into the modern world. She currently has a PC for email and web browsing. She has a RAZR cell phone on a Rogers Paygo plan. She is retired so mobility is not a big issue. Things being considered are:
- iPhone or Android
- iPod Touch
- Kindle or Kobo
- iPad

Part of the problem is that there are no needs being met, just a desire to have something new. We spend winters in Mexico so it would have to work there too.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@homer, I take pictures of primarily the kids, so lots of indoor pics, F4 doesn't cut it for me (without flash).

@Sampson, that's the thing, hard to jusitify spending $1500 + on a lens when it is double the cost of the camera! For walk around, I have my eye on another Sigma, the 17-50 f2.8 OS HSM for $700 rather than the Canon 17-55 f2.8 IS ($1200), but havne't pulled the trigger yet either! I figure get the zoom first since I dont' have that range, then save up again for a new walk around.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

FT, your body will last you 2-4 years tops, 5 if you don't push it or your expectations don't quickly out grow the technology. The lens, that really should last a lifetime.

For the time being, you can build up your skills with flash, if you haven't come across this website Strobist, i'd highly recommend it. If you learn how to make use of the light and make it look natural, you might not need a better low light lens, just a fast focusing one.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

FT, I'm sorry but I have to put the thumbs down on a $1500 lense - that's just too much.

Once you reach a million dollars in investible assets - then you can buy the lense.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I can afford this new Olympus, especially since it's $1,000 less than the Panasonic Micro Four-Thirds model I was considering buying, but I've already splurged on a few things this year (like my 64-gig iPad2). The other issue for me is "what do I do with my old camera if I buy a new one?" These things are hard to get rid of, nobody wants to buy them. I would hand it down to my girlfriend, but she's already using the old camera I stopped using when I bought the G9, so I'll have to figure out how to get rid of that first before I give her the G9.

The truth is, I don't need a new camera. The G9 has many limitations, but realistically they're not stopping me from taking good photos except in certain situations. So I'm going to sit and wait for another year or two -- the prices will keep coming down and the offerings will keep getting better.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Smart phones aren't really that expensive. Before Christmas my wife got the latest Blackberry (Torch). $100 with a 3 year contract and $65/month (including tax). We don't have a landline, so we save $35/month there.

As for the camera, I'm not an expert by any means but my in-laws bought us a Canon Power Shot S5 IS and it is pretty sweet. Not sure what that was worth to buy new (maybe $700?), but I can't imagine I would ever spend thousands on a camera myself.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been wanting to buy a 46-50" plasma/LCD TV for the past four years to replace the 30" CRT clunker. Every Boxing Day I go out looking, but never pull the trigger. My latest excuse was that I was moving and didn't want to haul it. Maybe after the move...


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

I currently have a "messaging phone", which technically isn't a smartphone, but I am able to access the internet, check my email, etc. I'm not so sure I could go back to having a "dumbphone". 

Plus, I really don't use the phone so much for actual phone conversations (last month I used about 12 min. of talking time). However, I do rely on it for email and internet, hence my dilemma. Also, I've been doing some contract work from home and I need to be able to check my email when I'm not at home and running around with the kids . Plus, I'm pretty sure that I would be able to write off a portion of the monthly bill as a "business expense".

Sheesh...I think I just talked MYSELF into getting a smartphone....how the heck did that happen?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

atrp2biz said:


> I've been wanting to buy a 46-50" plasma/LCD TV for the past four years to replace the 30" CRT clunker.


We decided to go the other way and downsize; the CRT went to my stepdaughter and instead of buying a new TV we bought a gizmo that connected the TV cable to my 15" laptop. A laptop's screen resolution is quite good, and we found that setting the laptop on a coffee table and watching from the sofa was a great experience. Nice sharp image, good sound (we use external speakers), plus the software allows you to record TV shows or even pause and resume live TV if you have to get up and go to the bathroom or take a phone call. Plus there was no big TV in the house; when we were done watching we just folded up the laptop and disconnected the cable.

Ultimately we gave up cable altogether and haven't watched any TV this year, but we still download occasional movies and TV shows and watch them on the laptop. I love not having a TV.


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of upgrading cars. We currently have a 2007 Corolla with 40,000KM on it. Its in great shape, and I figure we can get $8,000-$14,000 for it (range taken from autotrader). I believe the near the higher due to low mileage and good shape. 

We're starting a family in the coming months, and are looking for something with a bit more space. It isn't an absolute neccesity, but would probably be very useful. Specifically, I'm looking for a mid-2000's Volvo wagon. I have a good friend who can get me a great deal (~$10,000) for such a car that's in great shape. He owns one himself and I trust his opinion on reliability because he works with them every day.

This model/year is appealing because the new models are coming out, and many of those who like to spend money are looking to trade in for the latest and greatest.

We drive 15,000/year but expect to drive a bit more in the coming years with children. We own the vehicle without liability. This would essentially be a trade.

I like the Corolla for its simplicity, reliability and economy. Such an upgrade would carry increased maintenance costs in terms of parts and labour and lowered fuel economy but offer the benefit of space that I think we'd appreciate.

So folks, talk me in/out of it...


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Four Pillars said:


> Once you reach a million dollars in investible assets - then you can buy the lense.


LOL, maybe when I reach $1,500 in dividend income in a month, assuming 4% dividend, equates to a dividend portfolio size of ($1500x12)/0.04 = $450k!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

K-133 said:


> I like the Corolla for its simplicity, reliability and economy. Such an upgrade would carry increased maintenance costs in terms of parts and labour and lowered fuel economy but offer the benefit of space that I think we'd appreciate.


If it were me I'd stick with the Corolla: 40,000 kms is nothing, and a Corolla is plenty big for a family of four. If you're having three kids that's another story. But I have friends who are a family of four (the two kids are around 6 and 10 at this point) and they drive a Honda Fit; they've got plenty of room even for the 2-week vacations they take every summer. They put 4 bikes on the roof rack and their bags in the back.

I have a Matrix, which is basically a hatchback version of the Corolla; last autumn I loaded my sound system (two big speakers, two good-sized monitors, large mixer, bags of microphones and cables, stands for speakers and mics, stand for mixer, snake, and recording gear) plus a friend and her luggage and my luggage, and drove down to New York for a gig with room to spare.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree stick with the Corolla for a little longer, it is still a good car and you can make the space work.

I have a Nikon DX, a couple years old, works for me. It gets really hard to figure when the best time is to put the cash down for a camera or a phone as previously mentioned, they become out dated faster than they get worn out. My general mantra is don't buy it if you don't REALLY need it. 

So to those phone / camera / TV buyers - keep your cash until you see a deal like no other deal! Even if your flush with cash - it doesn't mean you should get lazy and give it away - find those deals that let you keep your cash and have the toy too!

I am also kinda proud of the fact that I looked for 5 months for our "new" horse trailer, phoned a lot of places, made a few low ball offers and finally one came through - replacement value of trailer is $90K - it was on sale for $80 and we got it for $70!!!! What we paid in getting it up here was made up for in our stronger $.

Edited to note I realize when most of you read that last bit you'll be thinking "You spent WHAT on a horse trailer - who cares what you saved" lol


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd stick with the Corolla for now. As long as it's four door, you should be able to manage.

You can always upgrade later on, but at least try it out with the kid(s) first. There is no need to do it ahead of time.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

We have a Honda Civic with two young kids. It's a bit tight with two car seats in there, but definitely manageable.


----------



## petulantfem (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone can feel free to talk my H out of a Blackberry or iPhone, and a motorcycle. 

Please??


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

@Echo:

If I sell you a Blackberry Torch for 2,440$ with 3 years of service in the package(Taxes included!) would you think it is a good deal? Because that is what you (your wife) bought!

@K-133:

You likely won't get 14,000$ for a 4-5 year old Corolla even if it has low KMs. 

Of course it depends on the trim, but the MRSP of a brand new 2011 Corolla with 0 KM starts at 15,450$. Maybe 10,000$ assuming good condition + a few options.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Guigz said:


> @Echo:
> 
> If I sell you a Blackberry Torch for 2,440$ with 3 years of service in the package(Taxes included!) would you think it is a good deal? Because that is what you (your wife) bought!


$2.22/day for a smart phone? Yup - I'm happy with that deal.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> $2.22/day for a smart phone?


Well I pay about 2$ per MONTH for using my cell phone and I still think it is too expensive. Lol

I could do that with a smartphone too if I did not mind having to catch a ride on a wifi network for my surfing needs.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

K-133 said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading cars. We currently have a 2007 Corolla with 40,000KM on it. Its in great shape, and I figure we can get $8,000-$14,000 for it (range taken from autotrader). I believe the near the higher due to low mileage and good shape.
> 
> We're starting a family in the coming months, and are looking for something with a bit more space. It isn't an absolute neccesity, but would probably be very useful. Specifically, I'm looking for a mid-2000's Volvo wagon. I have a good friend who can get me a great deal (~$10,000) for such a car that's in great shape. He owns one himself and I trust his opinion on reliability because he works with them every day.
> 
> ...


Don't do it - and definitely don't replace it with a Volvo! I've owned both and I've spent significantly more in repairs and maintenance for the Volvo than my Toyota, and I've owned my Toyota for a much longer time.

If you really want to drive a nice "new" car, consider renting one for a week (there are a few car rental companies where you can rent luxury cars).


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

petulantfem said:


> Anyone can feel free to talk my H out of a Blackberry or iPhone, and a motorcycle.
> 
> Please??


Sorry, can't help you there. I'm in the market for a smartphone myself and my husband already has his "toy"....a dirtbike.


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> $2.22/day for a smart phone? Yup - I'm happy with that deal.


That's a different way to look at it.  When you put it that way, I'd be happy with that deal as well!


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@Guigz
You can do the math anyway you like, it's still not that expensive. We don't have a landline and my employer pays for my cell phone. If my wife wants to "splurge" on the Torch, it's not a huge deal to me.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

@Echo

I did not mean to pick on you. The point of my post was to illustrate that it is good to look at a purchases in many different ways to make sure that we are ok with it. 

Also, people's needs and wants are different, what is a deal for you may not be one for me.


----------



## petulantfem (Dec 13, 2010)

Calgary_Girl said:


> Sorry, can't help you there. I'm in the market for a smartphone myself and my husband already has his "toy"....a dirtbike.


Haha, it was worth a shot. I am compromising on the motorcycle, but he's got to do it in stages (this year he is getting licensed and his helmet/jacket) and then he has to save until he can buy the bike. No loans, and not all at once. It eats me up that this is on the table when we haven't yet gotten situated to buy a house and we have debt to pay off, but he whines about it sooooo much.

I put my foot down about the phone though, he's got a cell phone and has no need for a smartphone except to look "cool" (i.e. it is not necessary for work and we have Internet at home).


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

petulantfem said:


> I put my foot down about the phone though, he's got a cell phone and has no need for a smartphone except to look "cool" (i.e. it is not necessary for work and we have Internet at home).


I am curious about this. Is it common in relationships for one part of the couple to "put his/her foot down" and stop the other from buying something? 

I mean I am with someone myself, but I would not stop my other half from buying what she wants with her *pocket money*(unless it is dangerous, illegal or something of the sort). If it was common money, then I get it, but allowances should be spent on whatever he or she may want.

Of course, this does not prevent you from disagreeing with a purchase.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Harold's earlier post was excellent and basically captures the essense of the whole cell phone thing. All of you who are continually replacing and upgrading your "smart" phones and digital cameras have essentially put yourselves in a hamster wheel. I guarantee that when you buy that gadget, they will already be introducing a newer, better, faster version. Then another after that. After 2-3 of these updates you won't feel so cool anymore and will be looking to upgrade to keep up with the jones.

Stay out of the consumer hamster wheel.

*DENIED*.


----------



## petulantfem (Dec 13, 2010)

Guigz said:


> I am curious about this. Is it common in relationships for one part of the couple to "put his/her foot down" and stop the other from buying something?
> 
> I mean I am with someone myself, but I would not stop my other half from buying what she wants with her *pocket money*(unless it is dangerous, illegal or something of the sort). If it was common money, then I get it, but allowances should be spent on whatever he or she may want.
> 
> Of course, this does not prevent you from disagreeing with a purchase.


This is probably different for each couple and each financial situation. I guess that right now we consider all of our money "common" money. We don't keep "pocket" money. I am a stay at home mom, so we are living off of his income right now. When we are both working again and in a bit better situation, we will likely each have discretionary spending money that we don't have to discuss with each other.

But yeah, things that cost $100 or more I expect him to discuss with me and we have to agree on it, and I wouldn't spend that much on a toy for myself either.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

i want an iPad2 ... and a MacBook Air .... sooooo bad...


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I want to buy bank of america shares....lol....talk me out of it.

Ive wanted to buy a new set of irons(golf clubs)for the last couple yrs,i have the oldest and original pings,with the original big bertha,ive been "dying"to pull the trigger on a new set but i only get out @ best 20 games a season,one day im going to treat myself.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

w0nger said:


> i want an iPad2 ... and a MacBook Air .... sooooo bad...


One or the other, not both! With OS5, which will be released in the autumn, the iPad2 can effectively act as its own standalone computer, you won't ever have to actually connect it to a PC to update it. So you don't need a MacBook Air. Apple wants to make it possible for people to use an iPad as their only computer, although I think there will be fairly limited customer base for that, since most of the office-type apps aren't up to professional standards yet.

For me, the iPad works as a laptop replacement, and I don't travel with my MacBook Pro anymore. It's much lighter and much more convenient.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Agreed. I refuse to play the conspicuous consumption game with a smartphone, too. I have a cell phone that costs me probably $50 a year and I like that just fine. Having the get the latest smartphone every two years is a recipe for spending thousands of dollars I don't have to.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Here's my biggest talk-me-out of it: my neighbours' house.

We don't have a driveway or a garage, but our neighbours do. They are snowbirds, and they let us use their driveway in winter in exchange for shoveling their driveway and steps, and generally keeping an eye on the place. They're getting on in years and have started talking about selling the house, which got me to thinking: why not buy their house, keep ours, and expand our property to include theirs? We'd tear down their house but keep the garage, maybe build a greenhouse to keep our house plants for the winter, maybe build a small separate office for me and an arts-and-crafts building for my girlfriend, and a big garden (we have no room for a garden on our property).

I'm not really serious about it, although the idea is appealing on several levels. But it would be a stupid financial move: we're in our early 50s and haven't saved nearly enough for retirement -- buying and then razing/renovating the neighbours' house would cost a fortune, and I'm dead-set against being a landlord, so renting out their place or even part of it is not an option. We'd spend a lot of money and there's no guarantee we'd make it back when the time comes to sell. Plus we have our hands full already just keeping our own house clean and maintained. But gosh, it would be nice to have a little more room, a garden, a separate office, a place to keep the car in winter....


----------



## canehdianman (Apr 7, 2009)

2011 Kia Optima EX Luxury.

The fiancee will soon be working from home (instead of the office building beside me) and we will need a 2nd car.

Also, the SUV is a gas guzzler, so commuting in something smaller would be good.

go!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

brad it's a wonderful, secret-garden idea, complete with herb borders full of basil, asparagus, tomatoes, arugula, roquette, strawberries, blueberries & chard, along with an artist's atelier in a gorgeous architect-designed pavilion (they say moshe safdie designed some out-of-this-world artists' studio pavilions on a few country estates in the eastern townships.)

plus a communications lab for yourself in another gleaming pavilion, all glass & granite & white pine.

two or 3 pink flowering crabapple & pear trees, of course.

and that handy garage out front, right near the street.

it's a dazzling idea. Which is what it has to remain.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> it's a dazzling idea. Which is what it has to remain.


My thoughts exactly. But we didn't have anything dazzling in mind, as our house was built in 1912 and we'd want to put up something in keeping with that simple old style of architecture, but it's all a pipe dream and I'm happy to keep it that way.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Brad, it sounds like you want to buy their house just for the land and then not develop it in a profitable manner (ie another house). Very expensive.

I think you should consider selling your current house and maybe buying something that meets your needs a bit better - garage, driveway - perhaps one or two outbuildings.

Does location matter to your gfriend?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

canehdianman said:


> 2011 Kia Optima EX Luxury.
> 
> The fiancee will soon be working from home (instead of the office building beside me) and we will need a 2nd car.
> 
> ...


If she's working from home then why does she need a car?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Regarding cell phones - Why do people think that once you buy a smart phone, you have to keep upgrading every 1 or 2 years? I've had mine for 1.5 years, there is a new version and I have no intention of "upgrading". As long as my phone does what I want it to do - there is no need to upgrade.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes it's funny. A smart phone is probably the best money spent for anyone who likes gadgets. A used iPhone replaced about 10 gadgets and many more I wouldn't buy. Sold it for about the same price as really, the old iPhone is still very good. I bought a new one only for true "unlocked" from the factory. Still find more gadgets it replaces, now recorded HD 720p video and data overlay (edited on the phone)

Oh ya I haven't had Internet for the past 2 months and the smartphone works as a computer for me. It also navigates Europe, warns me of speed limits school zoned and speed cameras, takes pictures and video on trips, translates text etc etc etc. I didn't have to buy a 50hz alarm clock or set one as I move. The list goes on and on. Your monthly bill can be low if you're not a complete pushover, mine was $30 in Can, €20 in Europe

Best money spent. Ever. Posted from my iPhone


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Brad, it sounds like you want to buy their house just for the land and then not develop it in a profitable manner (ie another house).


Yep, profit doesn't enter into the equation here, it's all about quality of life. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on how you look at it), moving isn't an option, at least as long as we're in this city. We love our little house and at this point we intend to stay here until we're too old to climb the stairs anymore. But you never know what the future will bring...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

brad you must have been parking in the street during the half-year when your snowbird neighbours were in residence. Is it so terrible to have to street-park year round.

ps means no more shovelling for the neighbours


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> Is it so terrible to have to street-park year round.


Yeah, it's probably less shoveling overall, I just hate the winter routine of shoveling out your car, shoveling it out again after the plows pass and cover it with snow, then driving off somewhere and returning to find that someone has taken the spot you shoveled out for your car and you have to go shovel out a new space. And then having to find a different street to park on (and shovel out a space there as well) when the plows come to do the complete-street clearing. I did that routine for five years when we lived in our previous apartment and it got old fast.

Probably what will happen is that when our neighbours sell their house it'll be the final straw that convinces me to get rid of our car altogether and just use Communauto.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

... if you had those arty little pavilions & greenhouse etc scattered around the property the snow shovelling would be MOUNTAINOUS ...


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

True, but street-shoveling brings the special challenge of compacted snow and ice from the plows; sometimes I have to use a pickaxe rather than a shovel. Plus we live on one of the few (only?) streets in Montréal where street-cleaning rules apply year-round, even in winter when the street-cleaners are long gone. I think it's just an oversight on the city's part, but the panels on our street say that we have to move our cars every Thursday to the other side of the street (most streets' panels provide a date range for that rule, usually expiring around December 15 and starting up again in March or April), so every Thursday, all winter long, the street parkers dutifully move their cars to the other side of the street, which in many cases requires shoveling out a new space on that side of the street in addition to the space they shoveled out already on the other side.


----------



## canehdianman (Apr 7, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> If she's working from home then why does she need a car?


She will be meeting clients (they cannot meet at our house), as well as getting groceries, taking the dog to the park (labrador retriever).


----------

